# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Вышла первая тестовая сборка системы Mac OS 10.6.5

## SDA

После нескольких недель полной неизвестности процесс совершенствования Mac OS X под названием «система 10.6.5» наконец-то сдвинулся с места: в пятницу тринадцатого августа Apple представила в распоряжение зарегистрированных разработчиков первую бета-версию пятого по счету системного апдейта «Снежного барса». В суровой реальности эта развернутая фраза сводится к одному слову, одной литере и пяти цифрам — build 10H525.

http://deepapple.com/news/37860.html
Вообще-то ждали в конце июля, но как-то не срослось.

Судя по первым девелоперским отчетам, в дистрибутив дельта-обновления размером 517 Mb втиснуто относительно немного: в списке выявленных проблема фигурируют сбои при подключении Exchange Server и слегка неадекватное поведение некоторых элементов пользовательского интерфейса Web Views — например, в iTunes Store для внятной реакции может иногда потребоваться двойной щелчок вместо одинарного. Набор графических драйверов приведен в соответствие с засветившейся в первых числах августа тестовой сборкой Snow Leopard Graphics Update (подробнее здесь http://www.deepapple.com/news/37925.html ), а в целом фронт работ для бета-тестеров разбит на шесть ключевых участков — iCal, Mail, QuickTime, 3D-графика, X11 и подсистема печати.

Точная дата релиза новой версии «Барса» на данный момент сводится к безукоризненно правильной догадке: осенью.

http://www.deepapple.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...наконец-то сдвинулся с места: в пятницу тринадцатого...


- чтож так то?.. как там у капитана Врунгеля - как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет! 
- тут, правда, немного не так... перефразирую - в какой день вы яхту спустите на воду...  :Smiley:

----------

